# Bad News For Whole Foods Market



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 26, 2016)

Whole Foods shoppers say its food not worth the price - Jan. 26, 2016


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 26, 2016)

I walked through the Whole Foods in Virginia Beach *once*. I didn't think anything was worth what they were charging. There's a reason why they're nicknamed Whole Paycheck


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 26, 2016)

My memory of WF when I was visiting my brother was buying a salad from the salad bar.  "That will be $18, please."  I about passed out.  I even forgot my wallet up at the checkout counter, I was so discombobulated.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 26, 2016)

We have a Whole Foods on the way down to DH's 
doctor across town, almost an hour away,
so we stop there ever so often to have lunch on the way home.
The salad/hot entree bar is $8.99/lb
but it gives us an opportunity to try something different.
The last time we had lunch out at WFM, we tried some 
vegetarian Indian dishes and different veggies I'd never
bought before but wanted to try first.
I had Farro and it was delicious, so I bought a small package 
of it at my local grocery for half the cost of "Whole Paycheck".
I think both of our lunches totaled about $18 and then I
went over to the bakery section and bought some
Italian cookies, small tarts and macaroons, now that
was even more expensive, I think it totaled close to $20, 
but we had a lovely lunch. Oh, and our WFM has a wine bar too, 
so of course I have a glass with lunch.
We went to a WFM in a suburb of Denver once that had a 
cooked-to-order pasta bar AND a wine bar, now that was wonderful, 
and well worth it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 27, 2016)

I'd rather go to a restaurant for a nice meal with a glass of wine. There are lots of ways to try something new that have a reasonable price and a nicer atmosphere than a grocery store.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 27, 2016)

Our local Hy-Vee sells similar salads for $4.99.  And a wine bar too!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 27, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> My memory of WF when I was visiting my brother was buying a salad from the salad bar.  "That will be $18, please."  I about passed out.  I even forgot my wallet up at the checkout counter, I was so discombobulated.



I'm with you there Dawg...the same experience with me. There was a cartoon around about a $5.00 gift certificate from Whole Food's bought a lovely apple. Sometimes I wonder how stupid people can actually be.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 27, 2016)

That's about right, Kay!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 27, 2016)

Shopped there once. Not impressed. The seafood items we got were good enough, but I thought their house brand stuff we bought was lower quality than Aldi's.

Which brings me to this little article I read earlier this evening:

*Aldi is fixing its biggest weakness, and that should terrify Whole Paycheck Foods*


----------



## CraigC (Jan 27, 2016)

The only reason we go there any more is for items we can't find anywhere else. Before we got the kaffir lime tree, they where the only place to get frozen, whole leaves. Besides Fresh Market, they are the only other place we have found blood oranges.


----------



## creative (Jan 27, 2016)

I love the place!   I don't begrudge spending a bit more on organic products since I am not keen on pesticides and also find it has more flavour.  In particular I really like their artisan breads and interesting mixture of salads.  Brilliant!

Quality overrides any concern about their profit margin to me.  I will continue to support them.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 27, 2016)

There's a couple of kinds of cheeses we get there too.  Only other place we've found them is at the Cheese Course and they are just as expensive, if not more.  

I'm with Kay and Dawg about the salad bar.  Went there 1 time to get some lunch for me and Craig when we were away from home.  He wasn't feeling well and thought he might like some pasta salad.  I got 3 different kinds so he'd have a choice.  It was almost $50.  Nearly had a heart attack standing there at the register when cashier totaled.    Didn't even think 2 of them were that good.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 27, 2016)

creative said:


> I love the place!   I don't begrudge spending a bit more on organic products since I am not keen on pesticides and also find it has more flavour.  In particular I really like their artisan breads and interesting mixture of salads.  Brilliant!
> 
> Quality overrides any concern about their profit margin to me.  I will continue to support them.


I don't know how it is in England, but we can buy organic products at nearly every food store around here. Whole Foods isn't the only place that sells certified organics. The quality is on par with what WF offers, too. The prices are more reasonable, though.

It also seems like most of the food recalls around by us have been by Whole Foods lately. Since they emphasis their attention to offering wholesome products, you would think they would be much more attentive to what their suppliers are providing to them, right?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 27, 2016)

They have their niche, I suppose. There's a Whole Foods right across the street from my office. I go over there a couple times a week to get a salad for lunch, mostly because it's quick and convenient. I don't think I've ever spent more than $4-5. But I'll also add that if I have the time, I prefer to drive 3 blocks further to the plain old Cub Foods, where I can get the same salad for $2-3.

Contrary to popular belief, I do see some decent sales at WF every once in a while. I recently bought a large bottle of California EVOO for $3.99, and just last week they had imported Cotswald cheese for $6.99/lb. Salmon is another item I see on sale often. 

Also, like others have mentioned, sometimes they have items that you just can't find at other stores. For example, it's the only place in town where I've been able to find sugar-free bacon or the buffalo mozzarella I really like.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 27, 2016)

There was one thing that they used to carry, of course its gone, pomegranate chocolate chip sorbet. I do not like ice cream or anything similar. That stuff was so good I could finish the whole pint myself. 

That was the only thing worth buying there.  Our organic co-op has better prices and better products 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## jennyema (Jan 27, 2016)

I drive past one of the largest WF in the US on my way to and from work, so I pop in a lot.  In a few hours, in fact.

Things they are good for:  produce; hard to find items, especially ethnic; certain beans and grains; spices in very small amounts; fish; eggs; meat; cheese.

I buy fish, produce, poultry and eggs there because I am more concerned about sourcing these days.

I also buy stuff from the salad bar pretty regularly and I can't imagine what people bought  for lunch that it cost $18 or $50.  I got out of there with enough salad for my lunch, a small amount of rice and beans and a warm roll for less than $5 last week.  Most of their prepared foods are sort of bland, so I don't usually buy them.


----------



## creative (Jan 27, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't know how it is in England, but we can buy organic products at nearly every food store around here. Whole Foods isn't the only place that sells certified organics. The quality is on par with what WF offers, too. The prices are more reasonable, though.
> 
> It also seems like most of the food recalls around by us have been by Whole Foods lately. Since they emphasis their attention to offering wholesome products, you would think they would be much more attentive to what their suppliers are providing to them, right?


Over here Wholefoods is fairly unique since it is one of the few outlets that not only stocks organic food products but combines this with the facility to consume the food there i.e. self service restaurant/snack outlet.  I love it!

That they are now on the skids and/or having to rethink their marketing can be good news for the consumer.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 27, 2016)

If "Whole Foods' own customers don't think the products are worth the price", then why the heck do they continue to shop there?


----------



## creative (Jan 27, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> If "Whole Foods' own customers don't think the products are worth the price", then why the heck do they continue to shop there?


Many people may purchase items that they consider overpriced because there may not be cheaper alternatives of the _same_ quality (of the organic product) elsewhere or readily available/accessible.

I realise the food is quite pricey but, since I can't buy their interesting mixtures of salads elsewhere (and mix and match them the way I like to), I don't begrudge the price. Also their artisan breads are not available in most health shops here in UK.  I am more focused on quality.

Ultimately the shake up may result in more reasonably priced goods!


----------



## Janet H (Jan 27, 2016)

A different take on Whole Foods... While they are expensive, they also force nearby stores to up their game.  A few years ago we had a similar "fresh market" move into the area and in fairly short order every other store had much better looking produce and an improved selection of wine.  A little competition can be a good thing.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm with Steve, our WFM has regular sales on various items.
I got fresh Mary's Chicken for $0.99/lb, it was wonderful, we'd 
never had chicken that tasted like, well, CHICKEN! The best roast 
Chicken I'd ever made.

Also, I'm in the same camp for the "hard to find items", 
not to mention that at our WFM anyways, they ask you, 
"did you find everything you were looking for?"
My reply at times, No, I did not, I'm looking for XYZ, 
and they notate it and pass it on to management, 
and son of a gun but it's available the next time I go in!

I "follow" my local WFM on Facebook as well as 
receive emails in regards to the sales.

But okay, let's be honest here, I _DO NOT _do my regular
shopping at WFM, I shop around, and yes, I may have to go to
3-4 different shops, but, heh, I'm retired, I've got the time.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 27, 2016)

They do have some interesting stuff.  My $18 salad was to feed both DH and me, and I kept piling on a bit of this, a bit of that, oh, that looks good, etc.  We ended up eating on it for 2 days, so it was probably 4 salad's worth.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 27, 2016)

I've only been in a WF once, while visiting my daughter down in Valencia. It was fun looking around.  We used to have a Von's here and they had a great salad bar, but they closed down and it's now a gym. I miss the salad bar.  Neither of the two remaining grocery stores here have one.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 27, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...
> Also, I'm in the same camp for the "hard to find items",
> not to mention that at our WFM anyways, they ask you,
> "did you find everything you were looking for?"
> ...


I find that to be the case at Wegmans, a high-end grocery chain with 85 stores in half a dozen states. IF they don't have something in stock, they usually do the next time we check. We go there very infrequently, though, since the closest store is nearly 25 miles away, one way. Still, it is five miles closer than the nearest Whole Foods.

If I'm going to shop loss-leader sales at the stores around me, I want to go to the stores *around* me. I have eight different stores within a 12-mile radius of my house, one of which is a strictly organic grocery store offering local products, including produce in season. IF I'm in the mood to go "for a drive", we might wander over to Wegmans or some other far-away grocery store. Otherwise, whether I shop just one store per trip or four, I'd rather keep it close to home.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm way out in the boonies here - we have 2 grocery stores.  Stater Bros and Albertsons...that's it.  Anything else including TJ's, Costco, etc.,  is a 3 hour round trip drive. It's kind of a major planning trip to leave early in the AM, do the biggie shopping and hopefully get back home before midnight, or stay overnight at my daughter's.  

We do have some fabulous little local farmers markets here though, and for that I am so thankful!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 27, 2016)

I hear ya, Cheryl.  We're in the same boat, though we now have a Costco 45 minutes away.  Our nearest TJ's would be a 6 hour RT.

I think it's WF that sells the wonderful goatsmilk soap.  The frankincense and myhrr smells heavenly.  Peppermint is nice too.  We always buy a bunch when we visit Baby Bro.


----------



## jd_1138 (Jan 28, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I hear ya, Cheryl.  We're in the same boat, though we now have a Costco 45 minutes away.  Our nearest TJ's would be a 6 hour RT.
> 
> I think it's WF that sells the wonderful goatsmilk soap.  The frankincense and myhrr smells heavenly.  Peppermint is nice too.  We always buy a bunch when we visit Baby Bro.



The Dr. Bronner's soaps are good.  They're all natural and come in liquid or hand soap form.  They have peppermint and other scents.  They are available at mainstream pharmacies like CVS and Walgreen's.


----------



## jd_1138 (Jan 28, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> I'm way out in the boonies here - we have 2 grocery stores.  Stater Bros and Albertsons...that's it.  Anything else including TJ's, Costco, etc.,  is a 3 hour round trip drive. It's kind of a major planning trip to leave early in the AM, do the biggie shopping and hopefully get back home before midnight, or stay overnight at my daughter's.
> 
> We do have some fabulous little local farmers markets here though, and for that I am so thankful!



My mom lives in a small Northern California town, and they have a Safeway, and an independent place with slightly better quality stuff and more organic stuff.

And there is a 3rd place that is a sort of a classic place that's been there since the 1940's with the stockers wearing button up shirts, bow ties, and a shop keeper's apron.  This place was sort of maybe 60% the size of the others but still a full service grocery store.

I sort of shopped at all 3 but tried to spend more at the smaller place.  I'd only go to Safeway if something was a great price.  I lived there a month helping her out.  

Also, there was sort of a small neighborhood market that pretty much had everything but the prices were 20% more than the other places.  They even had a small fruit/veggie section, and they carried some basic meats.  Small deli counter.  So you could grab a box of Barilla pasta, some Italian sausage, some garlic, and a bottle of wine.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 28, 2016)

We moved my Mother back to her hometown in California, in the middle of the San Joaquin valley, "the food basket of the world", but...
try and find commercial shopping, HA! 
When ever we plan a road trip out to visit with her, I ask her make up a list of everything she wants for "the Big City"... ie, TJ's, WFM, Sprouts, Safeway, etc.  all the 'good stores' ... you should see the back of our car before he head out for Mom's place!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 28, 2016)

jd_1138 said:


> The Dr. Bronner's soaps are good.  They're all natural and come in liquid or hand soap form.  They have peppermint and other scents.  They are available at mainstream pharmacies like CVS and Walgreen's.




We like the goats milk soaps in bars for the shower.  DH was so enamoured with it, he found it on line.


----------



## creative (Jan 28, 2016)

I haven't been to the nearest Whole Foods Market in a while (since it is still a fair distance).  I am excited about going there this Saturday because I do so love their food...and, it would seem, that prices are now slashed!


----------



## roadfix (Jan 28, 2016)

My wife sometimes shop at WFM.....but more frequently at Gelson's, as far as pricey markets are concerned.   She loves Gelson's which is close by but a brand new WFM is under construction even closer to where we live, like only a mile away.   She's going to go broke.
I'm a Ralph's and Vons market kind of guy.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 28, 2016)

jd_1138 said:


> My mom lives in a small Northern California town, and they have a Safeway, and an independent place with slightly better quality stuff and more organic stuff.
> 
> And there is a 3rd place that is a sort of a classic place that's been there since the 1940's with the stockers wearing button up shirts, bow ties, and a shop keeper's apron. This place was sort of maybe 60% the size of the others but still a full service grocery store.
> 
> ...


 
Good for you jd, for taking the time to scope out the limited options, shopping at the mom and pop stores, and helping your mom out. ((hugs))


----------



## roadfix (Apr 22, 2016)

Anyway, the new WFM under construction nearby is actually going to be their brand new line of markets called '365'.   It's their new lower priced version of the WFM geared to attract the younger crowd.   Anyway, this is going to be their very first '365' location next month.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 28, 2016)

Phew! We grow our veggies, and buy meat from a local butcher. Everything else comes from Fresh Market.

I've never been to WF. I do know our Fresh Market charges $3.00/lb. for their fresh food bar. And oh my! That salad bar is to die for!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm reminded everyday of our brand new, local 365 Market (by Whole Foods, and their very first 365) store which had its Grand Opening a week ago.   Their ad appears here on DC daily....LOL.....
I have yet to visit this new market.
They are sure to take business way from nearby Gelson's and Trader Joe's markets.


----------

